# Capitellar fx



## PLAIDMAN (Dec 14, 2010)

What do you charge for ORIF Capitellar fx??

thanks


----------



## kadensmom (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you mean the capitate in the hand? or the capitulum in the elbow?


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Dec 14, 2010)

Capitellar fracture of elbow


----------



## kadensmom (Dec 14, 2010)

I had this come up once...we opted for 24579 as the capitulum is the articular surface of the lateral condyle. 

Kara Hawes, CPC


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Dec 14, 2010)

that is what I am coming up with too, thank you for the confirmaiton

what dx do you use 812.42 ? 812.44? 812.49?


----------



## kadensmom (Dec 14, 2010)

I believe ICD-9 will direct you to 812.49, I think it's in there.


----------

